# Hellblade Dev Diary -Voice Hearing-



## Penthagram (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

wanted to share with all of you an snippet of the work we are doing at Ninja Theory. I though maybe it peaks your interest as it's sound related.

It's a development diary of a game we are working on called Hellblade:Senua Sacrifice, about a viking warrior who has auditory allucinations.

The video is self explanatory in itself.

I've been working on the recording, and implementation of all of this voices alongside music and sfx into the game engine. Which is a very very interesting and fun part of my job. 

We use Unreal engine 4, and i use it as well for create some dynamic systems related to music. it's such a powerful tool.



Hope you like what we are working with.


----------



## mcalis (Jun 12, 2017)

Can't believe no one ever replied to this! I saw you were the Lead sound designer at Ninja Theory in your signature just after I replied to the RIME thread and I had this feeling the name was familiar. Then I remembered seeing the dev diary videos on Hellblade, yet another game I am wanting to play!

You know, it was because of one of those dev diaries that I first heard of binaural audio and it's because of that dev diary that I first started doing things with it. I used it in a VR game that will be released on steam sometime this year. All of this is to say that you've been a major influence in how I approach sound design. I've often gone back to the hellblade dev diaries for inspiration, so thanks!


----------



## ghobii (Jun 12, 2017)

Hadn't even heard of this game somehow. The idea of focusing on the "hearing voices" aspect, and how it was implemented is really quite interesting.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 20, 2022)

Well I know this thread is 6 years old, but just wanted to say that Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice was one of the most interesting and atmospheric games I've ever played. The shorter runtime was also quite perfect since you could finish the game in one session. Really looking forward to part two. Also, this thread should have gained a lot more traction back then.


----------



## ghobii (Aug 20, 2022)

I agree, this turned out to be one of my favorite games ever. I hope going "bigger" in the next version doesn't ruin it.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

This game's story, audio design, and the viking inspired soundtrack elements were amazing. It still is one of my favorite games. Another one I love in this same vein is A Plague Tale: Innocence which also has amazingly haunting music in the soundtrack.

Looking forward to Hellblade 2.


----------



## MikeCR (Sep 14, 2022)

I discovered Hellblade quite late, about 2 years ago, and played it 3 times since. The sound and music is amazing and really adds so much. Playing Hellblade made me realise just how important sound and music are for immersion. This game is one of the stepping stones to me starting video game music composing.


----------

